# Hollowing tools



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm looking for a hollowing tool that's not ewt since they're really expensive. Trying to hollow anything that has a small opening and deeper than a few inches seems like not a good idea with my 1/2" bar. Wasn't sure if there's a special tool for longer depth work like that or not.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

You might consider a carbide tool from here:

http://eddiecastelin.com/combos_and_other_items

I made my own for deep hollowing, and it works great:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84210


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You have to decide whether want carbide or HSS steel hollowing tools. 
Then decide if have the skill set to make your own tools or pay for already made tools.

I like John Jordan & David Ellsworth style hollowing tools but recently learned about Trent Bosch tools. 
http://www.trentbosch.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1

Beauty of HSS tips or cutters is cost and ability to sharpen.

I cannot keep up with all the carbide hollowing tools and cutters available. Some people have no problem touching up an edge with diamond files and others just find non-turning suppliers of carbide cutters for replacement cutters.

I have Sorby HSS mini 3 piece set for ornaments and Jordnon hollowing tools.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I have Capt Eddie's carbide tools, the 1/2 bars. I haven't done any hollowing deep so maybe it's just uncomfortable to me, but it also catches a lot if I go too deep with the bar which can be bad news. Forgot there's the monthly AAW meeting tomorrow, will probably ask some guys there but most of them are old school and don't use carbide and that's all I've used.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have John Jordan's hollowing tools … I have been very happy with them. The HSS cutters are easy to sharpen and produce very good results:


I had to learn to be patient and take light cuts when hollowing. When you are extended that far over the tool rest, you just can't take deep cuts.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I turn a lot of hollow forms and the tool i use depends on the size of form I am making. For bigger vessels I use Kelton hollowing tools, for smaller vessels and ornaments I use the small Hunter hollowing tools. If your having problems with getting a catch remember that the tool needs to be in the trailing position which means the cutter is just slightly pointed down hill. The worst thing you can do while hollowing is approach the cut with the cutter pointing up hill.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roper, thanks for that. I've had trouble getting catches when trying to hollow with a round carbide cutter. I think my problem has been trying to keep the cutter at 90 degrees to the surface rather than slightly downhill.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charlie-That's one of the problems with the run-of-the-mill carbide tools that are made with a square bar. Unless you knock the corners off the bar, you'll either put dings in your tool rest or run the risk of catches inside the form. I use something called a 'torque arrestor' with my HSS tools:








One of the guys in my turning club cranked out a bunch of these for club members.

Essentially the torque arrestor is a stop collar with a L-shaped rod welded to it. This permits you to set the cutter at a slight angle to avoid catches while keeping the tool from twisting inside the vessel. They are pretty cheap to make.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Gerry. I might give that a try that myself. I do have a cutter with a round bar (a handmade gift from a fellow LJ), so I should be good to go.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

You might try www.carbidewoodturningtools.com. (sorry, I haven't figured out how to do the link right so it can be clicked on) They aren't cheap but I have two of the SR series. They are square bar stock with an adjustable insert holder that can be adjusted to any angle you desire. The square bar stock makes it easy to keep the tool on the tool rest where you want it. There are many different angles and cutter sizes available. I got mine unhandled. Slightly cheaper that way.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roper that is probably my problem, usually go at 90 degrees and possibly uphill, will have to work on that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## knotsburls (Mar 19, 2012)

If you are interested in *low-markup* nanograde carbide cutters, check out knotsburls.com/kiliantools available for woodturners by woodturners.


----------

